# Upcoming Trip - Luggage help please!!!



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Gentlemen,

I've been invited by a manufacturer to come to their HQ to offer input on an upcoming new vehicle, and this will, for the first time in a long while, warrant air travel for business.

In short, I need a garment bag. I'm looking for as large as possible (I'll check, not carry-on), as another personal trip in the fall will have me travelling with suits as well. 

While a vintage Louis would be great, its a bit flashy to go to Detroit with, and they don't seem terribly functional. I've had my eye on the Tumi, but the whole ballistic nylon material turns me off. 

What can you recommend? 

Any other tips for travelling with dress clothes?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

While I dislike the ballistic nylon look, Tumi is my "go to" garment bag and has been for some time. I've used quite a few over the years including Hartman and others and find Tumi to be substantially better (it has features I didn't know I wanted until I used them) and far more durable. Not flashy, not pretty, just a damn fine bag.


----------



## tokyogator (Oct 24, 2008)

The Glaser garment bags are outstanding.
Drawbacks would be the cost and it may take a few weeks for one to be made to your specifications:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Smujd, do you have a reference or model for the Tumi?? I passed on one on sale at Nordstrom in the ~$300 range, it seemed big enough (comfortably held two suits), but again, that whole nylon appearance is getting me. I'll keep your recommendation in mind. This won't be used more than a few times a year.

Tokyogator - I looked at the Glaser, and yes, while expensive, they are beautiful. I'd consider them, but they don't show how the inside and all is set up. I'd be looking to use this, along with a carry-on duffel, as my only luggage.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Smujd, do you have a reference or model for the Tumi?? I passed on one on sale at Nordstrom in the ~$300 range, it seemed big enough (comfortably held two suits), but again, that whole nylon appearance is getting me. I'll keep your recommendation in mind. This won't be used more than a few times a year.


I believe mine is the Alpha Classic Garment Bag (~$500--and worth every penny). I routinely carry two suits, a week's worth of shirts, boxers, socks, extra shoes, toiletries, electronics chargers, etc. with room left. I've taken three suits before--it worked but wasn't ideal.

Very well made, high quality materials, and very well thought out (e.g. there are two compartments (one on each side) in the extra space above the garmets' shoulders which are perfect for belts, shoe horns, collar stays, cuff links, etc.).


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

In the absence of something better, looks like the Tumi will get the nod....thanks for the help!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Found a Tumi LEATHER garment bag from the Sundance collection. Pebble grain leather, carry-on dimensions, etc. EXACTLY that for which I was looking. Thanks for the input folks!


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

They are a bit expensive and difficult to buy in the States, but I love RIMOWA cases. I have both for carry on and to check in, they are lightweight, incredibly resistant, and with a wonderful design:


----------

